# 1st Christmas in Egypt



## Irvine (Aug 4, 2013)

Hello,
P
What happens over the Christmas Holidays Carole Singing ,Christmas bazaars?

Can anyone tell me if any hotels organise Christmas Dinner or if they prepare your turkey dinner and you can collect.

Any information would be greatly appreciated as my children have asked me what the protocol is here in Egypt.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Here at the Red Sea all the hotels do Christmas Eve gala dinners on 24th. They usually erect big Bedouin style marquees. The school children sing carols at a tree lighting ceremony at one hotel whilst the waiters serve free cocktails  Father Christmas used to bring the children presents on a stage in the square but word got around each year until it was so popular he got swamped with local kids!

Christmas Day is difficult to find a traditional British lunch. Again the school children sing carols either in the marina or Downtown. Friends usually get together and cook a turkey at someone's villa. You can find most things like Brussels sprouts but need to get parsnips brought out and mince pies, Christmas pudding if you don't make your own. The winery usually does a port style sweet red wine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok, well I never thought I'd have to post about this. Christmas is celebrated on January 7th by the Orthodox Christians in Egypt because the Orthodox church still follows the Julian calendar, not the Gregorian calendar. Instead of what you may be used to you'll find Santa riding camels here. However, there seems to be an effort not to commercialize Christmas as in the West. Perhaps due to the Islamic influence in the region not to worship idols. Many gifts are purchased at special Christmas bazaar locations. 

Coptic Christians in Egypt are the minority and make up about 10% of the nation. Though it may be less in recent years as they've been heavily under attack during the recent revolutions with many of their churches and places of worship burned and many of their people kidnapped or killed recently in various areas around Egypt with little protection from outside forces.

The week before Christmas the Coptic Churches light special decorated candles and lamps to remind the Christians on Christmas when Joseph lit candles to keep Mary warm during the birth of Jesus. 

On Christmas Eve Egyptians go to mass until midnight wearing their best clothes and then Christmas bells ring to signify the end of mass and the spirit of the holiday. Of course Muslims are welcome to join in the festivities and some do join in. After mass they go home and eat a special Christmas meal called "Fata" made of bread, rice, garlic and boiled meat. The next day people visit and exchange "kaik" a shortbread with a special drink similar to what Muslims share during their holidays. 

Some Coptic Christians travel the route the Holy Family took during their time in Egypt. The largest service is held by the Egyptian Pope at St. Mark's Cathedral in Cairo at 11 PM and is broadcasted on Egyptian TV. Some services go from 9 PM until 4 AM.

However, celebrating Christmas doesn't really seem to be noticed much though in some areas of course you'll come across it. I really found it difficult to find a Christmas tree for example and instead decorated a palm tree. Christmas is sort of a newer holiday in Egypt. It wasn't until 2003 that Hosni Mubarak declared it a national holiday.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

The British embassy will do a carol service this year, I have been on previous years and it is a welcome addition to the festive season.. check the embassy website/facebook for details. 

You can order a ready cooked turkey with the trimmings from the Marriott Hotel .. or from La Bodega.


You can find plenty of artificial Christmas trees all over Cairo

Lots of bazaars etc on throughout the expat community.. I usually put the list up on the wall when I receive it. 


Christmas parties... the BCA Maadi usually do one for kids but I am not sure if it is for members only.

Christmas day is not a national holiday so make sure you are getting it off at work...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zaytoona said:


> Ok, well I never thought I'd have to post about this. Christmas is celebrated on January 7th by the Orthodox Christians in Egypt because the Orthodox church still follows the Julian calendar, not the Gregorian calendar. Instead of what you may be used to you'll find Santa riding camels here. However, there seems to be an effort not to commercialize Christmas as in the West. Perhaps due to the Islamic influence in the region not to worship idols. Many gifts are purchased at special Christmas bazaar locations.
> 
> Coptic Christians in Egypt are the minority and make up about 10% of the nation. Though it may be less in recent years as they've been heavily under attack during the recent revolutions with many of their churches and places of worship burned and many of their people kidnapped or killed recently in various areas around Egypt with little protection from outside forces.
> 
> ...



I am making a good guess... he means December 25


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Marriott has home delivery of Christmas Turkey dinner.

Also, the Christmas charity bazaar is not to be missed, organized by the European embassies, usually held in November (or early December) at the Conrad.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

If your children are at school with Christians of other nationalities they will notice the differing dates they celebrate Christmas and their different traditions. It makes Christmas last quite a while. 

My choice, as I don't have family here, is to spend Christmas day on the beach or on a boat, just because I can. I'll Skype family in UK when I get back and then go out and meet friends for drinks.


----------

